

Brilliant Way to Get Someone's Attention - onwardly
http://www.onwardly.com/brilliant-way-to-get-someones-attention

======
sorbus
I recall hearing about something similar to this being done (using Facebook,
as I recall), but didn't even think of applying it to google ads, to convey
messages to specific people. Simply brilliant.

